# Clamp recommendations



## Tadge (17 Mar 2021)

Hi all, I'm looking for parallel clamps for making shaker doors so around 600mm capacity. Like the Bessey but wondering if any other cheaper alternatives are available and of suitable quality. Won't use every day but dont want rubbish so something good value for money. Cheers


----------



## GerryT (17 Mar 2021)

You could try the Rutland Parallel Clamps.
I have a set and have found them as good as the Bessey’s .
I‘ve only used them a handful of times but they seem robust enough to me and are a cracking price .







Parallel Jaw Clamps | Next Day Delivery


Lifetime Warranty. Class Leading Clamping Force. Perfectly Parallel Jaws. Anti Slip System. Profiled Cold Drawn Steel Rail. Ergonomically Formed Non-Slip Handle. Precision Acme Rolled Thread.




www.rutlands.com


----------



## Tadge (17 Mar 2021)

Thanks. Are they 600 max or slightly over? For the price tempted for larger set just in case but longer length may be annoying for smaller jobs......


----------



## GerryT (17 Mar 2021)

You can get them in various sizes but if your looking for just over 600mm the 800mm are the next size up.
I’ve not measured my set (600mm) but I would definitely look at a bigger size in case the 600mm come up at just that.
Yes they can be a bit clumsy but for your doors I reckon they would just fine.


----------



## Tadge (17 Mar 2021)

GerryT said:


> You can get them in various sizes but if your looking for just over 600mm the 800mm are the next size up.
> I’ve not measured my set (600mm) but I would definitely look at a bigger size in case the 600mm come up at just that.
> Yes they can be a bit clumsy but for your doors I reckon they would just fine.


Cheers. Looked at the onhanded quick clamp for track. Look good also but no rubber foot on face so metal would probably mark wood. Shame


----------



## shed9 (17 Mar 2021)

Be aware that a quad pack of Bessey 600's is around £186.00. I have no doubt the Rutland clamps are good, fit for purpose and do the job but they will be sourced and rebadged and ultimately they want to be Bessey clamps when they grow up.

From experience I'd stump up the £65 difference for the real thing. I've had and have a ton of clamps (it's the nature of what I do) and whilst I've bought other brands and will again, I've yet to regret buying Bessey clamps whereas it's been hit or miss with others. That said I appreciate paying 55% more is a huge shift between the two options and a big chunk of change in that context.


----------



## Cabinetman (18 Mar 2021)

Unless things have changed dramatically since I last bought some, I can’t imagine why you would not buy Irwin Record sash cramps, 48 inch at £37.04 at Screwfix and you will be able to hand them down to your grandchildren if you look after them. The original and the best as far as I can see. Ian


----------



## pidgeonpost (18 Mar 2021)

I agree. There weren't too many options when I bought Record sash cramps years ago, and they've proved excellent. Very cheap in comparison to the Rutland ones and often for sale secondhand.
I later bought a couple of sets of their loose heads and made up lengths of hardwood to mount them on. You could even make the lengths of timber to exactly suit the making of your 600mm doors and use the money saved to buy yourself something shiny!


----------



## shed9 (18 Mar 2021)

Have to agree with the two suggestions above that Irwin are a good source as well. Not sure I see the sash clamp being a direct comparison to a parallel clamp but I guess that depends on the thickness of the material being clamped. I have had really good experiences with their sash, quik-grip (HD) and their F-clamps. I'd be surprised if Screwfix have them though as they seem to have zero stock for most clamps right now, you might be lucky and have stock in your local stores and besides plenty of stockists. People selling them second hand generally want prices close to the RRP but then I suspect that's possibly a reflection of their value (partially).


----------



## GerryT (18 Mar 2021)

Yes, I agree that the Irwin sash clamps are excellent but the OP specifically mentioned Parallel clamps.(Screwfix don’t have any at present ).
As for the extra money for the Bessey clamps, maybe, but I’m not so sure they are worth the extra £65 over the Rutland ones.

In form, function and quality of materials the Rutland clamps seem almost identical to the Bessey.
Sure, you have the Bessey name tag, but whether or not that makes it’s worth that extra money is open to question.
There is not much I’d buy from Rutlands but so far the clamps seem just as good in comparison with the Bessey parallel clamps that I have.
But a view on longevity can only be arrived at with over a period of time.


----------



## Cabinetman (18 Mar 2021)

I am obviously missing something, what do you use a parallel cramp for please?


----------



## furnace (18 Mar 2021)

Tadge said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for parallel clamps for making shaker doors so around 600mm capacity. Like the Bessey but wondering if any other cheaper alternatives are available and of suitable quality. Won't use every day but dont want rubbish so something good value for money. Cheers


I have bought a few of these (loads of similar versions) a couple of years ago. I planed some hardwood so it fitted snugly inside the channel and it stiffens them immensely. They're now still light and very strong. If your joints are good, you shouldn't need more than these on a shaker style door. I also have Record steel sash clamps are very rarely use them. Heavy and usually overkill for my needs. But they do have nicer threads on the heads.








Silverline Set Of 2 Aluminium U Section Sash Clamps Cramps 24 Inch - 600mm VC62 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Silverline Set Of 2 Aluminium U Section Sash Clamps Cramps 24 Inch - 600mm VC62 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## shed9 (18 Mar 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> I am obviously missing something, what do you use a parallel cramp for please?


They just apply pressure across the parallel faces of the clamping surfaces and this is often larger and longer than other styles of clamps whilst maintaining that parallel aspect relative to the clamp and material. In reality you could probably achieve the same result with other clamps and adaptive / additional hardware but often it's the compactness, light weight and ability to lie flat on a surface or against it that gives parallel bar clamps the edge. If that makes any sense?


GerryT said:


> Yes, I agree that the Irwin sash clamps are excellent but the OP specifically mentioned Parallel clamps.(Screwfix don’t have any at present ).
> As for the extra money for the Bessey clamps, maybe, but I’m not so sure they are worth the extra £65 over the Rutland ones.
> In form, function and quality of materials the Rutland clamps seem almost identical to the Bessey.
> Sure, you have the Bessey name tag, but whether or not that makes it’s worth that extra money is open to question.
> ...


Sash clamps would be ideal for doors which is why I think people suggested them but as above depends on the thickness of the material overall.
Rutlands' parallel clamps had a bad rep at one point as over time the main metal spine would wear and lose grip. It only came up on the forums as strangely none of the real reviews appeared on Rutlands' website (I'm sure that was a one off for Rutlands!!!). Not all clamps, even identical looking ones are built the same with the same standard of materials and to the same level of QC or indeed recourse if they fail. Rutlands will have almost certainly just outsourced a supplier for their current clamps with clearly a deal to put their name on it, that said this isn't necessarily a negative thing as they may have done their due diligence in that sourcing. My point I suppose is the product is a rebranded one and the original product has no provenance whatsoever; you're buying what Rutlands bought. They may be superb and stand up over time, they are clearly different clamps to the ones they sold previously. They may even turn out to usurp Bessey's position in that market. Bessey's are not perfect, they take some getting used to in operating the clamp in certain situations but the quality or their pedigree is never under question. I'm not knocking Rutlands, just being realistic in their offerings; they fit a niche and people obviously keep buying from them. Rutlands is effectively a reseller of clamps whereas Bessey is the actual OEM and they are world renowned for their clamps.
All I'm saying is that from experience I've never regretted buying Bessey and whilst expensive, the pain of that is often dissipated with long term ownership.


----------



## Doug71 (18 Mar 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> I am obviously missing something, what do you use a parallel cramp for please?




Parallel cramps are much quicker to use than traditional sash cramps. The main thing I like about them is I can clamp up for example a panel, lift it off the bench with the cramps still on and it will just stand up on edge on the cramp heads if that makes sense.


----------



## Kinz (18 Mar 2021)

+1 for Bessey. I have never regretted buying them (just winced at the time) & now only buy Bessey. I bought a set of Rutland sash cramps some years ago, a complete waste of money - never again!


----------



## kinverkid (18 Mar 2021)

furnace said:


> I have bought a few of these (loads of similar versions) a couple of years ago. I planed some hardwood so it fitted snugly inside the channel and it stiffens them immensely. They're now still light and very strong. If your joints are good, you shouldn't need more than these on a shaker style door. I also have Record steel sash clamps are very rarely use them. Heavy and usually overkill for my needs. But they do have nicer threads on the heads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have quite a few of these too, 800mm and 1200mm. I've used them for many years and cannot think of a situation where I would need my excellent but rather heavy 4ft Record sash cramps except for when I've used all fourteen aluminium cramps.


----------



## GerryT (18 Mar 2021)

shed9 said:


> They just apply pressure across the parallel faces of the clamping surfaces and this is often larger and longer than other styles of clamps whilst maintaining that parallel aspect relative to the clamp and material. In reality you could probably achieve the same result with other clamps and adaptive / additional hardware but often it's the compactness, light weight and ability to lie flat on a surface or against it that gives parallel bar clamps the edge. If that makes any sense?
> 
> Sash clamps would be ideal for doors which is why I think people suggested them but as above depends on the thickness of the material overall.
> Rutlands' parallel clamps had a bad rep at one point as over time the main metal spine would wear and lose grip. It only came up on the forums as strangely none of the real reviews appeared on Rutlands' website (I'm sure that was a one off for Rutlands!!!). Not all clamps, even identical looking ones are built the same with the same standard of materials and to the same level of QC or indeed recourse if they fail. Rutlands will have almost certainly just outsourced a supplier for their current clamps with clearly a deal to put their name on it, that said this isn't necessarily a negative thing as they may have done their due diligence in that sourcing. My point I suppose is the product is a rebranded one and the original product has no provenance whatsoever; you're buying what Rutlands bought. They may be superb and stand up over time, they are clearly different clamps to the ones they sold previously. They may even turn out to usurp Bessey's position in that market. Bessey's are not perfect, they take some getting used to in operating the clamp in certain situations but the quality or their pedigree is never under question. I'm not knocking Rutlands, just being realistic in their offerings; they fit a niche and people obviously keep buying from them. Rutlands is effectively a reseller of clamps whereas Bessey is the actual OEM and they are world renowned for their clamps.
> All I'm saying is that from experience I've never regretted buying Bessey and whilst expensive, the pain of that is often dissipated with long term ownership.



I don’t disagree with this at all in fact I take your point entirely.
It’s true that Bessey manufacturer their own clamps and that Rutlands don’t.
But my handling of both Rutlands and Bessey parallel clamps don’t show much difference in quality in terms of “feel”and in actual use that’s all.
But, like I mentioned, time will tell in the longevity department.

In terms of provenance, it’s maybe obvious that the Rutlands clamps will be made in China like most these days, but that isn’t “always” a bad thing.

Im certainly not trying to push Rutlands as a seller of great quality tools, in fact I’ve had to send back, twice, a “guaranteed flat” and “straight “ rule that was anything but flat or straight .
Fortunately, I bought they clamps before I bought the rule, and if I hadn’t I wouldn’t have bought the clamps judged on the quality of the rule. 
Nor would Rutlands be my first port of call for most things .


----------



## Stan (18 Mar 2021)

I bought a Hilka 4' steel sash clamp for £21.50 two months ago. Very strong and simple. A minor hassle is the pin falls out of the tail easily if the clamp is not under pressure. A hole and a cotter pin will soon fix this. Working on a budget, I am happy to put up with the above and the considerable weight.

Maybe Hilka do shorter similar clamps?


----------



## danst96 (18 Mar 2021)

I have 1500cm parallel clamps from Rutlands and they seem good. I used them yesterday for a table top glue up. I haven't had them long so cannot comment on the longevity but so far so good. Speaking for myself, I am not using them on a daily basis, probably max once a week, even less than that really but if you were making all day every day, the extra money might be better for proven quality better spent, if for occasional use, the money saved may be worthwhile.

One other thing is Rutlands offer a "Lifetime Warranty" stating "If any clamp fails due to a material or manufacturing defect it will be replaced free of charge". Not sure if you could take advantage of that if you ever did have an issue with the clamps.


----------



## Keith Cocker (18 Mar 2021)

My parallel clamps are from Axminster. I have always been very happy with them.


----------



## Droogs (18 Mar 2021)

I always recommend Piher, excellent value and extremely well built


----------



## danst96 (18 Mar 2021)

Droogs said:


> I always recommend Piher, excellent value and extremely well built


where do you buy them from?


----------



## Astrobits (18 Mar 2021)

I have both Bessey and Axminster trade clamps. I think that these are probably manufactured by the same factory ( in China?) as the Bessey clamp extenders fit the Axminster perfectly. The Axminster has one advantage over the Bessey in that the handle can be swiveled round to provide extra pressure if needed or to use the clamp in awkward situations. Otherwise they seem identical ( apart from colour and price. )
See the video:








Axminster Professional HD Parallel Jaw Clamp


The Axminster Professional Heavy Duty Parallel Jaw clamp comes with a lifetime guarantee. The bar is zinc plated, cold drawn steel, profiled to minimise flexing and bending. Hardened rollers in the moving head maintain a constant 90° angle under load....




www.axminstertools.com




Nigel


----------



## shed9 (18 Mar 2021)

GerryT said:


> I don’t disagree with this at all in fact I take your point entirely.
> It’s true that Bessey manufacturer their own clamps and that Rutlands don’t.
> But my handling of both Rutlands and Bessey parallel clamps don’t show much difference in quality in terms of “feel”and in actual use that’s all.
> But, like I mentioned, time will tell in the longevity department.
> ...


I didn't think you were pushing Rutlands beyond Bessey, I was just adding my own experience comparative to my use of many different types of clamps.

I would be genuinely interested how your Rutlands clamps hold up over the longer term and your opinion on buying more after that use.


----------



## Spectric (18 Mar 2021)

I have quiet a few Irwins, the Heavy Duty One Handed Bar Clamps in a range of sizes but even though they are good, they are no match for the Bessey Revo screw clamps when it comes to applying pressure. Also they may call them one handed but I have since brought some Bessey one handed clamps on advice given on these forums and they are really easy to use one handed clamps. I always say that it is cheaper in the long run to just bite the bullet and buy quality once rather than go on an incremental journey and end up there eventually anyway just with a pile of mixed clamps cluttering up the workshop.


----------



## GerryT (18 Mar 2021)

shed9 said:


> I didn't think you were pushing Rutlands beyond Bessey, I was just adding my own experience comparative to my use of many different types of clamps.
> 
> I would be genuinely interested how your Rutlands clamps hold up over the longer term and your opinion on buying more after that use.



You were only advancing an opinion based on experience and that’s what we need to hear.
I want to see how the Rutland clamps hold up over time too so I will try and remember to post after a year or so of use.
I’ve only used them now for about 3 months and around 2-3 days a week, so like I said before only time will tell.
I’ve used the Bessey parallel clamps now for around 6 years and they have held up well with the only issue being cracked jaws and an issue with a screw handle.


----------



## GerryT (18 Mar 2021)

danst96 said:


> where do you buy them from?


You can get the Piher Parallel Clamps from here but they are very pricey .









PRL 95 PIHER PRL 95 95 X 1000MM 3.28KG - Sphinx Industrial Supplies


Welding and engineering supplies based in Coventry but service the West Midlands and the UK National




www.sphinxindustrial.co.uk


----------



## El Barto (18 Mar 2021)

I've found the value/quality ratio of Axminster's clamps to be pretty good. 

Poor quality clamps will have you cursing when something annoying inevitably happens as you try to do your glue up...


----------



## Droogs (18 Mar 2021)

danst96 said:


> where do you buy them from?











Piher Clamps - Piher Clamping Tools - Sphinx Industrial Supplies


Looking for Piher clamps? We have a superb selection of Piher clamping tools available here at Sphinx Industrial. Shop today to find great prices!




www.sphinxindustrial.co.uk











Tools Warehouse







www.tools-warehouse.co.uk


----------



## Popey (18 Mar 2021)

Keith Cocker said:


> My parallel clamps are from Axminster. I have always been very happy with them.


I have 4 x 600mm Axminster parallel clamps and 6 x 900mm clamps from Rutlands. Apart from the colours (and length obviously  ) they look identical. I suspect they were made in the same factory. As far as performance is concerned, they are very good.


----------



## Popey (18 Mar 2021)

El Barto said:


> ...
> Poor quality clamps will have you cursing when something annoying inevitably happens as you try to do your glue up...


Agreed - I have soem Clarke clamps from Machine Mart and they are awful.


----------



## Bristol_Rob (19 Mar 2021)

I own Rutlands parallel clamps with the swivel handles (Good for old arthritic hands like mine) and have no problems with them.

I bought 4 Bessey clamp extenders so I can mix and match clamps to suit.





K Body parallel clamp extender KBX


K Body parallel clamp extender KBX




www.bessey.de





I have 8 x 1m clamps and 8 x 500mm clamps and with the extenders I have lots of options without having to pay for lots of longer clamps that I rarely need.
Additionally, this really cuts down on the number of clamps I have to own and it saves a lot of space.

One thing I noticed is that I have to ever so slightly ease (with a file - 10mins work each) the inside of the extenders to make them fit.
This proves to me that Rutlands bars are slightly thicker than Besseys!


----------



## Tadge (19 Mar 2021)

Bristol_Rob said:


> I own Rutlands parallel clamps with the swivel handles (Good for old arthritic hands like mine) and have no problems with them.
> 
> I bought 4 Bessey clamp extenders so I can mix and match clamps to suit.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Tadge (19 Mar 2021)

I also found these - Magnusson Sash Clamp 22 seem to have good reviews, and good cost not in stock though...


----------



## danst96 (19 Mar 2021)

Tadge said:


> I also found these - Magnusson Sash Clamp 22 seem to have good reviews, and good cost not in stock though...


I have the Magnusson sash clamps in 600mm and 1000mm lengths, they are ok but not great... They dont stand very well by themselves so make it hard if you are putting a workpiece on top and they are quite poorly made. The clamping heads are not flat. I would not recommend using them for something like a table top glue up without some modification. 

I started off with these but I am now rather building up my arsenal of parallel clamps as they have more use and generally better. One thing i can say about the Magnusson sash is the clamping power is very strong and they have quite a wide thread meaning using them is quite fast.


----------



## Tadge (19 Mar 2021)

danst96 said:


> I have the Magnusson sash clamps in 600mm and 1000mm lengths, they are ok but not great... They dont stand very well by themselves so make it hard if you are putting a workpiece on top and they are quite poorly made. The clamping heads are not flat. I would not recommend using them for something like a table top glue up without some modification.
> 
> I started off with these but I am now rather building up my arsenal of parallel clamps as they have more use and generally better. One thing i can say about the Magnusson sash is the clamping power is very strong and they have quite a wide thread meaning using them is quite fast.


ok thats that out then, cheers


----------



## marcros (19 Mar 2021)

Bristol_Rob said:


> I own Rutlands parallel clamps with the swivel handles (Good for old arthritic hands like mine) and have no problems with them.
> 
> I bought 4 Bessey clamp extenders so I can mix and match clamps to suit.
> 
> ...



The extenders are not cheap are they. I understand the price of the clamps but I had expected the simple extensors to be much less. 

Ideally I could use some 300mm and 450mm clamps, but nobody makes the 450s so I wondered about joining 2 300mm ones. Financially not really worth it, although I can see the advantage for occasionally converting long clamps to extra long.


----------



## recipio (19 Mar 2021)

As a boxmaker I can't recommend the Japanese Hatagani clamps highly enough. Yes, they are expensive and only available from www.fine-tools.de but they go up to 900 mm and strike the right balance between weight and clamping pressure. Not for heavy duty door making - I'd invest in the Irwin/Record range for that but they are an investment for life and you only have cry once before buying.


----------



## codmaster127 (19 Mar 2021)

ffx has a deal on ,4 x 600 bessey clamps for just under 150, just took del of mine .


----------



## Nelly111s (20 Mar 2021)

I have 1m and 2m Bessey clamps and Record T bar at 44”. For clamping pressure the Record are “best” (how much pressure do you need) but the Bessey are easier to use for what I need. You can put an Allen key in the handle of the Bessey for further tightening, which is easier than Axminster rotating handle when the clamp is close to the bench.
D&M tools often have 4 pack offers on Bessey


----------



## Astrobits (24 Mar 2021)

Nelly111s said:


> You can put an Allen key in the handle of the Bessey for further tightening, which is easier than Axminster rotating handle when the clamp is close to the bench.




That is a new addition that my Bessey's don't have. Must be a change due to the competition
Nigel


----------



## Swiftedge (25 Apr 2021)

No love for pipe clamps?
I’m trying to find the most affordable way to clamp a workbench top and then, if it goes successfully, a dining table. But I don’t have long term plans to build lots with them.
A number of metal sites have been posted selling 4’+ pipes with screw ends for £8, then four ok looking clamps can be had for £30. They look like they’ll be incredibly strong and do the job I want. Is there a downside?

thanks


----------



## Droogs (25 Apr 2021)

Are you making the bench/table tops on another bench/counter/surface or will the pieces be clamped up and left against the wall kind of thing?

2 possible solutions
1. if you are making on another flat surface then at various points screw or glue down some wooden block about 4" long 2" high by 2" wide running parallel to the laminitations. then bang in wooden wedges to keep them tight together. 
2. if no bench to work on then make some cauls wider than the width for both top and bottom and use threaded rod to secure the laminations flat and then bang in wedges between the rod and the outside lamination.

hth


----------



## Hornbeam (25 Apr 2021)

Doug71 said:


> arallel cramps are much quicker to use than traditional sash cramps. The main thing I like about them is I can clamp up for example a panel, lift it off the bench with the cramps still on and it will just stand up on edge on the cramp heads if that makes sense.


I still dont see the big plus. If you use sash clamps of te same length and alternate which side the are on, then the whole assemble stands up on its own. Perhaps i am too traditional. Good quality record sash and G clamps do vitually everything and are fairly quick if you set everything up firts. Also helps tp have pre made wooden pressure pads and spacers to hold the bars a set distance off teh panel


----------



## Swiftedge (25 Apr 2021)

Droogs said:


> Are you making the bench/table tops on another bench/counter/surface or will the pieces be clamped up and left against the wall kind of thing?
> 
> 2 possible solutions
> 1. if you are making on another flat surface then at various points screw or glue down some wooden block about 4" long 2" high by 2" wide running parallel to the laminitations. then bang in wooden wedges to keep them tight together.
> ...


I have no work surface other than the reasonably flat garage floor. I’ll see if I can find some pictures or videos of the methods you have described as uncertain. Thanks


----------



## Droogs (25 Apr 2021)

watch this to make a caul and jut make it wide enough so that you can fit a wedge between the threaded rod and the edge of the bench top edge inside the cauls


----------



## Dazed (25 Apr 2021)

600mm Bessey KREs span more than 600mm. I used 20 of them recently on 615mm frames. Near their max though. Also not compact or lightweight, flippin' heavy in fact! But very strong, only suffering very minor bowing when fully torqued up.
And as said they can sometimes be contrary when trying to set one-handed, there's a knack to it..

I still use Record cramp heads on lengths of 2 x 1 ash. Very cheap at the time, can you still get them? Nowhere near the clamping area or projection of the Besseys though.
Steve


----------



## Swiftedge (25 Apr 2021)

Droogs said:


> watch this to make a caul and jut make it wide enough so that you can fit a wedge between the threaded rod and the edge of the bench top edge inside the cauls



Ah I understand now thank you. I suppose these would work well. Certainly not as expensive as some £20 clamp, but still I’d need flat planed pieces of wood, then the fixings to go through them and the time to make them. I’m not sure how to really compare that cost wise.
Is there a risk of them getting stuck to glue that leaks between the gaps? Because they themselves are applying quite a bit of vertical force onto the piece.

In this video is he using them to stop the panels bowing out in the middle? He’s not using them for what you suggested and driving wedges down the side, looks like he’s using parallel clamps to squeeze the wood horizontally.


----------



## Droogs (25 Apr 2021)

I am sugesting a way to improvise if you can not afford to buy clamps. Remember man was sticking bits of wood together and using the pressure from wedges for around 6k years before the screw thread was invented. The fact that cauls help keep it flat is a bonus. it is a way to apply clamping pressure on a large item without having a bench, unless you use pasta twists, the metal threaded rod will outlast the wood of the caul believe me. just remember all the fancy gear just does what the old ways did but with more convenience and sometimes accuracy (not needed in this case). Just get some CLS to make the caul and the rod costs £1.20 a metre in B&Q get a couple of washers and nuts and away you go all in about £10


----------



## Inspector (25 Apr 2021)

Swiftedge said:


> No love for pipe clamps?
> I’m trying to find the most affordable way to clamp a workbench top and then, if it goes successfully, a dining table. But I don’t have long term plans to build lots with them.
> A number of metal sites have been posted selling 4’+ pipes with screw ends for £8, then four ok looking clamps can be had for £30. They look like they’ll be incredibly strong and do the job I want. Is there a downside?
> 
> thanks



When I started playing with wood I bought Pony pipe clamp heads and various lengths of pipe and used them. My father had used them in his shop for at least two decades before in furniture production. I have a couple dozen at least and if pipe is easy to come by definitely worth considering. They are capable of a lot of pressure if needed and can mark the wood so a caul is used unless you want be reworking the edges later. You can also do as my father did and that was to drill a hole in a couple blocks of wood and slip them onto the pipe between the jaws. You can have various lengths of pipe so switching is easy and couplers let you join 2 lengths together if both ends are threaded for the odd long job. The only minor downside is that glue squeeze out where the wood touches the pipe can turn black. Laying some paper on the pipes or putting a bit of blue painter tape on the pipe takes care of that. You can also elevate the glue up on some sticks to keep the wood off the clamp. Alternating the clamps on either side keeps everything flat. I would caution you to get good clamps as the cheap ones are more of a headache than they are worth. Right now the Bessey pipe clamp heads are really nice and would be what I would get today. Pony clamps are not US made anymore.

I have a bunch of older K- body Bessey clamps, the ones with plain red plastic on the jaws. They are great too but naturally a lot more money. My experience with some of the cheaper varieties has taught me to skip them. 

Pete


----------



## Swiftedge (25 Apr 2021)

Droogs said:


> I am sugesting a way to improvise if you can not afford to buy clamps. Remember man was sticking bits of wood together and using the pressure from wedges for around 6k years before the screw thread was invented. The fact that cauls help keep it flat is a bonus. it is a way to apply clamping pressure on a large item without having a bench, unless you use pasta twists, the metal threaded rod will outlast the wood of the caul believe me. just remember all the fancy gear just does what the old ways did but with more convenience and sometimes accuracy (not needed in this case). Just get some CLS to make the caul and the rod costs £1.20 a metre in B&Q get a couple of washers and nuts and away you go all in about £10


I think I'll give it a go, working on some smaller pieces first before trying to laminate a workbench top.

Jumping off your video I found this one:

where he is using the clamping cauls and then a wedge as you suggest.

Do you think an M6 wing-nut would do the trick? I don't want to use a nut and have to tighten and loosen it with a spanner each time, seems handier to make it tight by hand alone. I can't find any of the clamping knobs, or star knob with hole through at B&Q, Wickes, Toolstation, Screwfix etc. I was surprised how cheap the M6 rods are.


----------



## Swiftedge (25 Apr 2021)

Inspector said:


> When I started playing with wood I bought Pony pipe clamp heads and various lengths of pipe and used them. My father had used them in his shop for at least two decades before in furniture production. I have a couple dozen at least and if pipe is easy to come by definitely worth considering. They are capable of a lot of pressure if needed and can mark the wood so a caul is used unless you want be reworking the edges later. You can also do as my father did and that was to drill a hole in a couple blocks of wood and slip them onto the pipe between the jaws. You can have various lengths of pipe so switching is easy and couplers let you join 2 lengths together if both ends are threaded for the odd long job. The only minor downside is that glue squeeze out where the wood touches the pipe can turn black. Laying some paper on the pipes or putting a bit of blue painter tape on the pipe takes care of that. You can also elevate the glue up on some sticks to keep the wood off the clamp. Alternating the clamps on either side keeps everything flat. I would caution you to get good clamps as the cheap ones are more of a headache than they are worth. Right now the Bessey pipe clamp heads are really nice and would be what I would get today. Pony clamps are not US made anymore.
> 
> I have a bunch of older K- body Bessey clamps, the ones with plain red plastic on the jaws. They are great too but naturally a lot more money. My experience with some of the cheaper varieties has taught me to skip them.
> 
> Pete


It does feel like pipe clamps aren't that popular any more. I have relatives in Washington and was having a quick look to see if it might even be cheaper to have them bought and posted from there, but the stores I looked at didn't even have pipe clamps any more. Plenty of parallel and sash like here. They look like such a good idea its surprising.


----------



## Droogs (25 Apr 2021)

it will be fine if your fingers can stand the pressure when tightening them or get a ratchet ring spanner that fits the nut size you want to use. Nice find on the vid - not seen this chap before, was enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Inspector (25 Apr 2021)

Swiftedge said:


> It does feel like pipe clamps aren't that popular any more. I have relatives in Washington and was having a quick look to see if it might even be cheaper to have them bought and posted from there, but the stores I looked at didn't even have pipe clamps any more. Plenty of parallel and sash like here. They look like such a good idea its surprising.



Not as pretty so they don't get the press and the "sponsors" of magazines and videos get better product placement and reviews for their more expensive products. Why promote a pipe clamp head set that sells for 1/4 to 1/6 of their other offerings?

As for the M6 hardware. You could use a nice fat peg the size of your thumb in the holes for the wedges to bear against. A couple large rubber bands will keep the cauls together while tightening the wedges. A tap with a beater here and there on a block of scrap will line up the pieces being glued.

Pete


----------



## Droogs (25 Apr 2021)

I don't think he wants to be that Heath Robinson lol

I'm game tho


----------



## Swiftedge (27 Apr 2021)

Giving it a go. I’m not laminating these for any particular purpose, just cheap CLS to see how effective it is before I make any more. This section is only about 7” long, but the total caul length is 34”, as that’s eventually the size of a table top I’d like to make.

I think the caul wood I chose is too narrow, hopefully strong enough still over 30”. I drilled some rubbish holes to start, not squarely aligned at all. Not sure how to get precision eyeing it with a hand drill.
Is there a better profile to use for the wedges? I found them a bit long to work with and hammer in, they’d get in the way of each other if I had a longer piece of wood being laminated. You can also see where the cauls have slid from parallel when the wedges were hammered.

I was going to put scrap wood in between the wedge and the piece being laminated, but I don’t think they are going to do any damage. Maybe more important if working on something where the finish is important.


----------



## Droogs (27 Apr 2021)

hammer them in in the other direction from outside to the centre. if you are having difficulty drilling perpendicular holes, make a guide.
cut 2 blocks about 30mm (H) x 20mm (W) and 20mm long and then glue them at 90 deg and use the 2 sides of the internal corner as a guide for the drill bit


----------



## Dlyxover (27 Apr 2021)

I went for the pony jorgensen parallel clamps, they are very nice and put a lot of pressure down and good value I thought.

JORGENSEN CABINET MASTER 24" 90 PARALLEL JAW BAR CLAMP - Tools-Warehouse.co.uk, Brand Tools. Value Prices.

down side they did take a few weeks to arrive


----------



## Trainee neophyte (27 Apr 2021)

Marginally more complicated - the 4 way scissor bar clamp. It's on the list to make, with so many other things. I did make some bar clamps, (or were they cramps?) but they do allow for the boards to warp when under pressure. I'm hoping that the shiny 4 way action will improve things. 

Here's a warts and all video:


----------



## Inspector (27 Apr 2021)

Swiftedge said:


> Is there a better profile to use for the wedges? I found them a bit long to work with and hammer in, they’d get in the way of each other if I had a longer piece of wood being laminated. You can also see where the cauls have slid from parallel when the wedges were hammered.



Make smaller wedges as pairs and hit them in from each side. You can if needed use a C/G clamp/cramp to squeeze them together if you need to.


----------



## Karl52 (27 Apr 2021)

Professional Woodworking Parallel Clamp Spreader 600*95mm with Large Jaws | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Professional Woodworking Parallel Clamp Spreader 600*95mm with Large Jaws at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





I bought these recently, very pleased with them, although I can't compare to more expensive clamps they seem to do the job great. I bought 600 and 800s and both will clamp a little larger than that , roughly 650 and 850.


----------



## Sachakins (27 Apr 2021)

Karl52 said:


> Professional Woodworking Parallel Clamp Spreader 600*95mm with Large Jaws | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Professional Woodworking Parallel Clamp Spreader 600*95mm with Large Jaws at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.
> ...


Do they stay parallel when put under there max pressure?


----------



## Karl52 (28 Apr 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Do they stay parallel when put under there max pressure?


I've only used them twice so far, for some cabinets and shaker style doors so not a huge amount of pressure and I have no experience with more expensive clamps but so far I am very happy and for the price I will be buying more.


----------



## Swiftedge (28 Apr 2021)

Very happy with the results of using the clamping cauls on this test piece. Now need to scale it up. Think I need to not get carried away and try making something too thick in one go.




Can see that one join isn’t as tight as the others, should I worry much about this?
It was only B&Q CLS, not planed at all.
Does anyone have a recommendation for the best way (sorry cheapest and simplest) to improve the preparation of the wood for laminating. Should I buy a plane and try to do a side and top face at least if intending for a workbench?


----------



## Bojam (21 Jan 2022)

Droogs said:


> I am sugesting a way to improvise if you can not afford to buy clamps. Remember man was sticking bits of wood together and using the pressure from wedges for around 6k years before the screw thread was invented. The fact that cauls help keep it flat is a bonus. it is a way to apply clamping pressure on a large item without having a bench, unless you use pasta twists, the metal threaded rod will outlast the wood of the caul believe me. just remember all the fancy gear just does what the old ways did but with more convenience and sometimes accuracy (not needed in this case). Just get some CLS to make the caul and the rod costs £1.20 a metre in B&Q get a couple of washers and nuts and away you go all in about £10



Digging up an old thread here I know. But just wanted to say thanks @Droogs for the info and advice. As you know I live in Amazonia and getting equipment out here is not easy - things not available or super expensive. Need to do some panel glue ups and don't have the clamps. Rather than pay a small fortune for sash clamps (can't get parallel clamps or pipe clamps here) I'll follow your suggestions and improvise with cauls and wedges. Cheers!


----------

